# closing time



## dank specialist (May 24, 2006)

the end is near...how does it look?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

Not nearly done. If you take it now you won't be happy with it, you have some time to go from what I can see.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

dank specialist said:
			
		

> the end is near...how does it look?


*Looking good dank specialist. Like Biffdoggie said it looks like you have a ways to go before you harvest her. How long has she been in flower? *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 25, 2006)

looks good....how old is it?  thats not near done....you just wait and see what happens


----------



## rasta (May 25, 2006)

looks real good ,does look like it needs more time tho ,,,i know its hard ,but it is worth the wait ,the white hairs will darken the buds will get fuller ,so far so good tho PEACE,LOVE,RASTAFARI


----------



## dank specialist (May 27, 2006)

Its been in flower for about a month and a half... i know i know, its taking its time, but cant we expect this from all females..plant or human? haha..anyways, i appreciate all the compliments, it makes me feel good about myself because my friends told me this couldnt be done. But i fired back with a "hell yea" it could be done. Shes about 4 months old and coming up on 5 this june, obviously. I also agree that i should wait longer because i believe i will benefit greatly. Its funny though because im growing this at college...haha, some student..eh?

Your dank specialist


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 27, 2006)

keep that girl going......she has plenty of flower time left to suprise the heck outta ya  

now get to class


----------

